# Removing CPU Lids



## Moo (May 14, 2012)

Hay forum 
after reading some information on the forum about processing ceramic cpus i decided i might try and do the lids seperatly, I came across a very quick method on youtube but am concerned this might damage the yield from the cpu itself? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtt0NErBd-w
thoughts comments suggestions appreciated.


----------



## butcher (May 15, 2012)

I cannot see how that would damage the yield from the processor.


----------



## glondor (May 15, 2012)

That video was posted by a member here and I must say it is brilliant. It is how I do it now. There is a small caveat>>>> Look carefully at your popped off lids and on some of them you will find very very fine gold wires. They some times follow the lid. Don't loose them.


----------



## Moo (May 15, 2012)

Thanks very much guys, off I go to pop some lids  thanks for the note about the ceramics I noticed some of those cpus have gold hair running through to the pins guess thats why some peoples pentium pro yields are so low perhaps.


----------



## etack (May 15, 2012)

not to hijack the thread but I watched the video and this is one from the video tree
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=OVpX_wZUDV4.

It seems to be full of forum pics. Like at 46 sec I think it is a pic with Barren Realms 007 hand or at least a person that takes his pics. look at his price list at wire wrapped connectors.
http://makingmoneyfromjunk.com/chipprice/Chipprice4-25-2012.html

Eric


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 15, 2012)

etack said:


> not to hijack the thread but I watched the video and this is one from the video tree http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=OVpX_wZUDV4.
> 
> It seems to be full of forum pics. Like at 46 sec I think it is a pic with Barren Realms 007 hand or at least a person that takes his pics. look at his price list at wire wrapped connectors.
> http://makingmoneyfromjunk.com/chipprice/Chipprice4-25-2012.html
> ...



Yes you are correct about this. It is not my hand but the hand of the person I work with. I have left a comment about the video and the pictures and will see if it is allowed to be posted. Not sure if it would do any good to complain to youtube about it.


----------



## lazersteve (May 15, 2012)

Using a hammer to knock the lids off has been around for ages, it works well for metal lids, but makes a mess of ceramic lids like those found under many pentium processors.

In my opinion, it's best to use a variety of methods to remove cpu lids depending on the cpu type and desired results.

Steve


----------



## Moo (Jun 23, 2012)

How does one remove the lids from the heat spreaders on some of the ceramic pentiums and what not?


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 14, 2013)

lol did anybody notice the music in the back ground was called " Gold dust " by DJ FRESH


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 14, 2013)

When you remove CPU lids, caps, whatever you want to call them, make sure the solder doesn't leak over the pins. The solder will strip the pin of it's gold and your yield will be slightly less. If you are not careful, you can full strip up to about a quarter of the pins or more. Tapping the chip against something while torching should prevent most of this. Another way to do this is to remove the solder in a sand bath. So long as the chip lays on the sand level, you shouldn't be risking the solder stripping the pins of gold. Obviously I am talking about the caps on the underside of the chip.

Scott


----------

